# I still need to know how people do it



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I only go to town once a month so I have no way of judging store traffic. I do know that on the way there was a whole new pacel of real estate signs up along the way.
So when I go to the store I look at carts. It doesn't seem to change. Just as much junk and pre-prepared food as always. I think the world must eat nothing but chicken nuggets, potato chips and kraft macaroni and cheese as staples and a lot of other junk on the side. And the carts are still full of the kid and adult toys.
My head is bloody from banging on my bench trying to figure it out. Its has to be more than credit cards.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If you are asking how they afford it..?
I have no idea! (and not every single person you see has FS)
Why they do it??
I know that even less. Blech.
That stuff is inedible!
Our oven is broken so I couldn't make home fries on the 4th when we ate our big juicy venison burgers...so I bought a bag of chips. 80% of that bag is still sitting in the pantry... I guess I ought to feed it to the chickens at this point...


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Brother Hermit,

They don't know any better, they were never taught the basics of finance and doing for yourself. They can't go to Wal-Mart and pick up 50# of Wheat Montana wheat berries and ever figure out what to do with them. Right now my wife is over at a local butcher's place picking up our cow and pig. Not ones we raised, but ones he raised because he sold us the entire beef (whole cow) at $1.70 a pound already vacuum packed and frozen, and the pork was $1.80 a pound... The year old cow I currently have on hoof would cost me more to kill and pack than he was selling his at. Two freezers will be packed full for around $800 yet there is a long line at the Grocery store today buying ground chuck at up to $3.00 a pound and steaks for $8.99 to 10.99 a pound because people don't know there are real choices. Plus they have been rasied in an enviroment of "Conveinience" and they don't want to change.

I have been reading Chuck's book about getting "Off, Off-grid" and it has some great stuff related to the needs and seprating from the wants by adopting a more Agrairian lifestyle.

People try to fill thier lives with junk and think they are buying hapiness, when actually they are just buying useless junk that the hapiness will fade from shortly after purchasing and make them buy more. In the book it talks about how and why consumers are created and how much advertising and trickery are employed to keep the charade alive.

I could go on and on abou my personal experience of getting completly out of debt and stopping my consumerist behaviour, but that would be a 400 page book of its own, so I'll stop the rant here.


----------



## Whydah (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't bother trying to figure it out, and stop banging your head over it. What you are seeing are the grasshoppers. Grasshoppers far outnumber the ants. They have been dumbed down in government schools and half a lifetime spent sitting in front of the TV. They are brainwashed to believe that "they" will never allow things to get too bad. ("They" being the government... the "authorities"). Its doubtful that these people would (or will) ever recognize reality, even when its smacks them in their faces. After a lifetime of ingesting ever chemical dumped into the junk food they eat, they probably no longer have the mental capacity to recognize reality or plan ahead.

Just is the world we live in.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

As an added bonus I copied this from the bible... I put up "The Message Version" so we didn't have to translate the King's Englis for this example.

See if this fits the bill Mr. Hermit.

*Jeremiah 6:13-15*

The Message (MSG)

<sup class="versenum" id="en-MSG-8110">13-15</sup>"Everyone's after the dishonest dollar, 
little people and big people alike.
Prophets and priests and everyone in between 
twist words and doctor truth.
My people are broken&#8212;shattered!&#8212; 
and they put on Band-Aids,
Saying, 'It's not so bad. You'll be just fine.' 
But things are not 'just fine'!
Do you suppose they are embarrassed 
over this outrage?
No, they have no shame. 
They don't even know how to blush.
There's no hope for them. They've hit bottom 
and there's no getting up.
As far as I'm concerned, 
they're finished." 
God has spoken.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a topic we're in 100% agreement on - I don't get it either. We see the carts packed with cases of soda, junk food, pre-prepared stuff. No fruit, no fresh vegetables, nothing that I'd consider wholesome, basic, food. I just don't understand. We watched the movie, "Food, Inc." In the movie they profiled a family that "had" to eat fast food b/c of the (supposedly) high cost of fresh, raw ingredients. This is hogwash. I could have taken the money they blew on dollar menu garbage and bought enough ingredients to make a delicious and healthy meal WITH leftovers and I'm talking about purchasing those ingredients from the grocery store, not actuallly growing some of them yourself, heaven forbid this might entail getting off one's backside and out from in front of the game system or ticky-tacky device (my term for blackberries, texting boxes, whatever).

You see what's in the cart, guesstimate that person's activity level, and then people wonder why we have a soaring diabetes rate and obsesity problem in this country.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

timfromohio said:


> Here's a topic we're in 100% agreement on - I don't get it either. We see the carts packed with cases of soda, junk food, pre-prepared stuff. No fruit, no fresh vegetables, nothing that I'd consider wholesome, basic, food. I just don't understand. We watched the movie, "Food, Inc." In the movie they profiled a family that "had" to eat fast food b/c of the (supposedly) high cost of fresh, raw ingredients. This is hogwash. I could have taken the money they blew on dollar menu garbage and bought enough ingredients to make a delicious and healthy meal WITH leftovers and I'm talking about purchasing those ingredients from the grocery store, not actuallly growing some of them yourself, heaven forbid this might entail getting off one's backside and out from in front of the game system or ticky-tacky device (my term for blackberries, texting boxes, whatever).
> 
> You see what's in the cart, guesstimate that person's activity level, and then people wonder why we have a soaring diabetes rate and obsesity problem in this country.


Sorry I don't usually post back to back to back...

But the movie Food Inc. was an awesome movie for making a prep minded person furious. That family was pathetic and it proves that a large portion or the people have never been taught any of the things us like minded folks on this forum take for granted. 

Everyone should see this movie and then people would have a basis for questioning what they eat and where it really comes from.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Yup - we buy meat in bulk as well from a local farmer. I don't know how anybody could eat store-boughten beef after seeing scenes of it being "washed" in ammonia.


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

chickenista said:


> If you are asking how they afford it..?
> I have no idea! (and not every single person you see has FS)
> Why they do it??
> I know that even less. Blech.
> ...


Have mercy on chickens, they don't deserve that punishment. Just throw it away.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I Understand the mentality. I just don't understand how they come up with the money week after week. i spend right around 100.00 a month and that don't buy you a lot. These people spend 1-200 a week. I know the jobs around here only pay around 8.00 and hour. 
My only thought has been a lot of them have to be living at home and a lot of those homes are family homes that their fathers and grand fathers/mothers worked their butts off to get. Maybe that is why there are 600 places for sale in a (5) five mile radius of me.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Where I live I wonder the same basic thing (where does the money come from) but what makes me wonder is looking at the houses. My particular township has two types of houses - older/smaller/cheaper ones (like mine!) along with some neighborhoods filled with $500,000 on up homes. Now, when I drive by those I see big wheels and the plastic backyard play stuff designed for toddlers, so it's not like these neighborhoods are filled with folks who have worked for 30 plus years. What do these people do to afford houses like this and be of the age to have toddlers?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.....................There is a basic truth that should be obvious too everyone , regardless of....HOW.....prepared they "think" they are.......too wit ......during times of acute disruption of of both food and fuel , people are going too starve , people are going too die , no medical or dental care will be available , and the feds are NOT going too allow large numbers of citizens too get in their Rv and just drive themselves from one area of chaos , too another area of less Chaos . 
.....................Even if , a body has a years worth of food preps and a source of fuel too cook basic meals , folks are still going too have medical emergencies , pain from dental problems , etc . NO ONE is truely 100% prepared for a catalysmic event involving several states , OR the nation as a whole , despite what they think . , fordy:flameproofundies:


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

It took me awhile to learn the benefits of buying food from the "outside walls" of the market. This is the non-processed basic food, vegetables, fruit, meat etc. I think most people never learned to cook. They know how to press buttons on the microwave (come on, there is even a button for baked potatoes!) or heat the oven but not much else. Learning to eat right and actually cook food is not just a good prep skill but also much healthier and cheaper in the long run. 

Unfortunately, people have been brainwashed into thinking faster is better and convenience is good for you. Those that think for themselves know better.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We have a few generations of people who raised them selves. Not all of them, but a good percentage. When we were kids they had home economics, but they have dropped the "extras" in school now.
It used to be the mothers job to teach the kids how to take care of them selves. Now the kids are ferrel or raised by baby sitters.
The baby sitters don't know how to cook, or care to teach the kids any thing.
But face it there are times when I don't want to cook or clean up after all the extra dishes it takes to make food from scratch. Sometimes it takes so much time and effort it leaves little time for other more entertaining pass times.
As far as money to buy the junk. I would think they splurge and are broke the rest of the month. Some go to the food bank.


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

I to am reading "off off grid". I am woefully unprepared to feed myself and my family from what I raise. I am trying but with working 40 hours a week (with a 2 hour roundtrip commute) does not leave much time. I am blessed with a good job and could easily be one of those people you see and on occasion am. But we are saving to pay off the mortgage (only debt), drive 10 yo paid for cars, shop at thrift stores and still find it hard to get ahead.
I am working to increase the garden and poulty house. but it takes time and learning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

wvstuck said:


> As an added bonus I copied this from the bible... I put up "The Message Version" so we didn't have to translate the King's Englis for this example.
> 
> See if this fits the bill Mr. Hermit.
> 
> ...


In case anyone is interested, here's the Revised Standard Version:

13 "For from the least to the greatest of them, every one is greedy for unjust gain; and from prophet to priest, every one deals falsely. 14 They have healed the wound of my people lightly, saying, 'Peace, peace,' when there is no peace. 15 Were they ashamed when they committed abomination? No, they were not at all ashamed; they did not know how to blush. Therefore they shall fall among those who fall; at the time that I punish them, they shall be overthrown," says the LORD.
Jeremiah 6:13-15


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

How do people do it? Based on my personal observation in the few grocery stores in our immediate area (can't speak for other people's personal observations nor for their areas) in the past several months I have watched people pay for carts filled to the top with junk food with the Lone Star Card ('foodstamp' debit card). It's a white credit card with the Lone Star wording and emblem on it. I see this quite frequently, usually the person ahead of me in line but also from looking around at the other checkouts. I have concluded that a very large portion of the population is on "foodstamps" simply based on my observations when going to the store (I don't shop regularly, my trips are somewhat irregular so I am not observing the same things on the same day at the same time). Food in these carts does indeed seem to be mostly convenience foods like frozen dinners and pizzas, fish sticks, chicken nuggets, and snack foods like chips and pastries. No real staples to speak of other than maybe milk or juice.

I have also noticed that those who pay cash, check, or what looks like bank debit card (meaning not the white Lone Star card) usually don't buy as much food, i.e. the cart is not completely full to the top and generally contain more 'real' food items such as raw vegetables and fruit, meat, and staples, and *particularly* the staples--bags of flour, sugar, beans, rice, etc. 

Finally, I have noticed what seems to be a very disturbing trend to me---a young couple, perhaps early 20's, with one or two small children, shopping with an older (sometimes elderly) woman (seems to be women instead of men) who pay for all the groceries. I can only conclude that the older woman is one of the couple's mother, and is footing the bill for their junk food, diapers, & etc. Maybe she is, maybe she isn't, but I would be willing to bet she is.

I am like the OP, I like to observe what's going on around me. I think it's a real eye-opener to pay attention to things like this when out in public. It gives you an idea of what really is going on.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm sure this isn't the case for 90% of the people you are in reference to at Wal-Mart. But if you look in my Wal-Mart shopping cart, it doesn't look much better. You will find no produce and very little meat....why...because I don't like their produce prices or their meat. I buy my "ingredients" from different stores with the exception of wheat berries....they have the best price I can find around here. The only thinking that comes from Wal-Mart are the 2-3 processed food we part take of on a rear occasion, bakery clearance, clothing clearance, seasonal stuff, birthday presents and ammo.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Suppose I should have referenced that my post wasn't referring to a Wal Mart. It's in reference to the three local *grocery* stores in my area; Brookshires, HEB, and Food Town. I don't buy groceries at Wal Mart either. Or much of anything else for that matter.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

I raise my own veggies, buy our grass-fed beef from a local farmer, raise our own chickens, have had goats in the past. With all these staples coming from home, sometimes I just go to the store to buy some soda and chips! Every once in a while we just want some junk! Maybe that was me you saw at the grocery store.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

TNHermit said:


> I Understand the mentality. I just don't understand how they come up with the money week after week. i spend right around 100.00 a month and that don't buy you a lot. These people spend 1-200 a week. I know the jobs around here only pay around 8.00 and hour.
> My only thought has been a lot of them have to be living at home and a lot of those homes are family homes that their fathers and grand fathers/mothers worked their butts off to get. Maybe that is why there are 600 places for sale in a (5) five mile radius of me.


Maybe the answer is that they work somewhere else...

Most of the jobs in the town I live near pay something like $8.00/hour too. BUT most of the people who live here, actually work closer to the big city that's about 1 1/2 hours away. The people who work the jobs here tend to live in West Virginia. I'm lucky enough that I have one of the few truly good-paying jobs in town.

I know it doesn't seem logical, but that's my observation.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We see the same thing at the grocery store, carts full of 'lazy' food. Makes one want to groan.
We have a neice coming for the summer, I asked my mom "What does the girl eat so we can get the shopping done before she gets here?" Mom says "Well, she told me she eats Fruitloops for breakfast, Hot Pockets for lunch and pizza, mac-n-cheese or hamburger helper for dinner". I told my mom "Not in my house" "We are not wasting money on that stuff" My mom says "Oh, don't worry I'll go to Cosco and get her food and send it with her when she's at your house" I said again "Not in my house, she'll have to eat as we eat".
I see teenage girl storm clouds a comin'!

Something that really causes a groan to escape is the LACK OF WORK ETHIC these days.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't understand where the money comes from either. I see young families with huge houses, all the latest electronic gadgets, nice cars, and the restaurant parking lots FULL to the max. Makes me scratch my head and wonder what I'm doing wrong. I think much of this has to be heavy debt.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I buy meat at the farmer's market, raise my own vegetables or buy at the produce stands or farmer's market. I also buy Edward's pies because we all like them for our birthdays, we like chips with our sandwiches but only if they are on sale and here's a shocker, we do buy pop on occasion! So if you looked at my cart that's what you would find along with crackers for our light meals in the summer, canned soup and we like Bertolli frozen meals! I use those sometimes when I'm too tired to cook, cheaper than eating out! I also can and freeze for the winter. My favorite ready made item to buy at Homeland's though is their rotissiere chicken, it's the bomb for chicken salad!

I don't pay attention most times what is going on with other people's carts:viking:, I just have to focus on my own stuff or help the occasional little elderly man whose wife has passed or become ill find something in the store.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

TNHermit, 

Many things are going on. 

1. The mortgage help was just extended to 12 months----so people can now shop for even more junk while they don't pay their mortgages. 

2. Another poster talked about people splurging once a month then heading to the food bank. That happens a lot where I'm at. Oh, here's another----I've seen people go to the food bank with a cell phone in their hand, a new foiled hairdo, and manicured nails. Enrages me to no end. 


3. I think that JuliaAnn is correct as well. I see so many younger generation relying on the their folks for money. My step son (with wife, child and one on the way) repeatedly gets into a bind about once every 9 months and needs to 'borrow' $1,000 to pay his rent. Of course, DH doesn't see it the way I do---the 'child' seems to have money to party according to his facebook account. I see this with a lot of my relatives as well.

4. TNHermnit, you're also seeing people loke Ohio Dreamer and I who shop similarly. I shop for meat at the butchers, cheese at Costco or made from home, veggies come from the Farmer's Market or my pitiful garden, bread is homemade but I do purchase hamb. buns at Costco or the Day Old Bakery, etc...so when I go to the store, yes, it's for the convenience items---salad dressing, condiments, mac-n-cheese, and -gasp  -chips. 

5. Education---many don't know any other way to shop, cook, live.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

devittjl said:


> I to am reading "off off grid". I am woefully unprepared to feed myself and my family from what I raise. I am trying but with working 40 hours a week (with a 2 hour roundtrip commute) does not leave much time. I am blessed with a good job and could easily be one of those people you see and on occasion am. But we are saving to pay off the mortgage (only debt), drive 10 yo paid for cars, shop at thrift stores and still find it hard to get ahead.
> I am working to increase the garden and poulty house. but it takes time and learning.


Is this the Book you are talking about? "Surviving Off, Off Grid" I will have to check it out!

With gas prices and other expenses we are finding it harder and harder to have any extras in the food budget! I have been concentrating more and more on producing our own food. Some days I don't know how people are making it at all! 
My observations have been that a lot of the people who eat out a lot, have the newest vehicle, the big house that are in my 'circle of acquaintances' have two working adults in the household and only one or maybe two kids. Where as we are a one income family with 6 kids.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a pretty good idea that there are some out there on unemplyoment that are working too.

I don't think the OP was talking about people who raise their own food and buy just a pk of chips and a 6-pk of soda.
I don't see how families are making it period with grocery prices the way they are. Then to spend what you have so quickly at the beggining of the month on junk must make things hard. But they do it over and over.

We still like the junk food we have just learned to make it here.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I understand buying a little "conveneince" food. I'm a little lazy from time to time. 
But these people buy it week after week ( i know that from talking to my daughter who works in a grocery store) and its not a little , its cart fulls, and its not just walmart food. I see carts of junk at Lowes, I see people in cars and 250 lbs at Arbys, (not cheap) (The average Arbys,Ruby Tuesdays is 12-15.00 and they bring the whole 6 person family) and place like that rather than McDonalds. There are lines. In Pharmacies i see carts of groceries.
Don't get me wrong we need to have the economy that will support these business.s I'm in an expensive business people can do with out. They can use a box LOL.
But when you see the unemployment numbers, what is really going on in the economy there is something WAY out of kilter.

Maybe I don't know jack about money management


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are some of my observations from living above a very liberal University town. Where the cooking and eating habits of students are funded by those student aid checks, and money sent from their parental units..

When I do go down the hill to town, it is usually in conjunction with my medical appointments. So my trips are during the middle of the day, and that is typically when I do my shopping/ run errands. I tend to encounter either a lot of the older crowd, and notice that they also have the sales papers and we tend to meet/ crowd up at the 'loss leaders', dry goods, or at the discount/ marked down sections.

Our local supermarkets have very large and expanded alcohol and convenience foods sections, for the student population - which is the other shopping group that I encounter. The selections for them seems to be in the many types of frozen pizzas, and the multitude of different brands of cold beers is amazing. Seeing the contents of a basket for a group of students heaped with chips, booze, and frozen foods, costing $175.00 or more is amazing. Then some others will get all organic fruits, produce, crackers, cheese and wines for their high dollar purchases.

Yes I also see the heavily processed foods filled baskets, filled by those paying using a Golden State Electronic Benefits Card (Food Stamps).

Once in a while I will see someone else with bags of flour, sugar, beans, rice, pasta, and other staple foods in their cart (beside baking for the holidays) which would require cooking from scratch skills. No microwave would be involved...

I almost never go out to eat at a restaurant, so I have no idea on how the students or others can afford how to do that on a regular basis at close to $20.00 or more dollars per meal! Yet I pay with cash or using my debit card for my own groceries, and try my very best to keep to my budget of 150.00 or less per month for food.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

I also think it is more than just groceries...my perception is that folks are working really hard to be able to pay for things that make it easier, to work really hard. Conveinence food because tey don't get home til 6pm, Crackberry so that they can be connected to work at all times (my DH's employer wishes he would get a "better" phone), things like that. Of course, I have also heard a person say that they HAVE to have a $400 a month car payment because they could never afford a repair bill on something out of warranty...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

timfromohio said:


> with some neighborhoods filled with $500,000 on up homes. Now, when I drive by those I see big wheels and the plastic backyard play stuff designed for toddlers, so it's not like these neighborhoods are filled with folks who have worked for 30 plus years. What do these people do to afford houses like this and be of the age to have toddlers?


 That's what I can't figure out. Both my wife and I make decent money, but we also live within our means. I work with people who I know make less than me, that live in nicer houses, drive newer vehicles but the one thing they never have is any money. 
One guy was lamenting that he needed new tires (for his 2008 Cadillac Escalade that he is making $750 a month payments for) and he couldn't afford them. 
I don't even have to think twice if I need new tires or anything for my 2001 F150 (thats been paid for since 2003). I just write out a check and it's done.
Not bragging - just can't figure out the mentality of living beyond your means.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

timfromohio said:


> What do these people do to afford houses like this and be of the age to have toddlers?


Simple -- they're in hock up to their eyeballs. Eventually they can't make the mortgage payments, and the gov't bails them out on the backs of all of us. They overspend buying lots of crap, can't afford food any more, and then hit the food banks or get foodstamps, on the backs of all of us. They drive cars they can't afford, and get help via welfare, on the backs of all of us.

If Americans learned to live within their means, this country wouldn't be in the horrible shape it's in now. The politicians wouldn't feel the need to constantly "help" some out on the backs of others. Unfortunately, I don't see the trend ending any time soon.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I've made a decision. next wed is grocery day. I have 27 lunches till next grocery day. I'm buying 27 of those frozen chicken nugget, mac and cheese and tootsie roll dinners to eat. There is something in there that at we or i don't know about and I'm gonna find it. The box turns into money or there is a chip that tells somebody to send money or something. Can use the extra time. 3 min in the nuker and your chowing down scrumptious


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

You'll regret it. You'll get a belly ache and diarrhea. Don't doubt me.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Last night when I got home from work I needed to water the garden , feed heifers, can string beans and can the cucs I had set up the night before. I had leftover pork roast from which I wanted to make a fried rice veggie meal for dinner and to bring to lunch. When I had finished the outside work and started inside I became a little overwhelmed by the stuff required to make this dinner ( pick and shell peas, peel and dice up a kohlrabi etc ) and thought perhaps I wouldnt get to do the pickles .I was conflicted by the notion that I love using the stuff from the garden but I also need time to preserve it and if making dinner didnt take so long I could go out in the field and pick some black caps for jam . Started thinking that an instant dinner would free up alot of time.
I think people with a very different lifestyle then mine think they need instant food to free up their valuable time for tv and fiddling with their cell phones. People I work with in a more suburban environment think that shopping , texting and tv are a duty that they must fulfil at any cost . I dont get it but its there .

JA is correct


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I usually do not pay much attention to peoples carts but know piled high alot of time. I had like $16 worth in my little cart and I am on this diet . Not to loose wt but now I need to gain and lots things I can not eat. I noticed the elderly man behind unloading his cartfull. His 4 bags of fancy cookies I would guess be more that my total. There was fancy ice cream pints or qts and stuff. I never paid any more attention as was checked out. So some older ones have money. I am probably older than the guy. When we go to city to shop my kids are stocking for a month or so and take me. At Sam's it all goes in one basket. And it is piled. The other store I have my card. Krogers. 

You never know if they are buying a week or a month or so. I buy gallon of milk each week now. I go to the local Krogers. My kids are 90 miles from the big stores here. I asked her if it was really worth it to shop down here. She said it sure was. Store in their town high. Small town. But they have to get others things too. Last time she got 12 gallons of paint. And it does take time. 2 hour drive oneway over a narrow Mt pass. We end up eating out for lunch. But still if I pay for it it works out in my budget okay. Theyrake me places that I have to go and they gow where they need.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

TNHermit said:


> I've made a decision. next wed is grocery day. I have 27 lunches till next grocery day. I'm buying 27 of those frozen chicken nugget, mac and cheese and tootsie roll dinners to eat. There is something in there that at we or i don't know about and I'm gonna find it. The box turns into money or there is a chip that tells somebody to send money or something. Can use the extra time. 3 min in the nuker and your chowing down scrumptious


Feeling suicidal?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

JuliaAnn said:


> You'll regret it. You'll get a belly ache and diarrhea. Don't doubt me.





SquashNut said:


> Feeling suicidal?



Mans gotta go where a mans gotta go  but I will probably chicken out try just a couple. See why the dogs like cardboard so much


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> I've made a decision. next wed is grocery day. I have 27 lunches till next grocery day. I'm buying 27 of those frozen chicken nugget, mac and cheese and tootsie roll dinners to eat. There is something in there that at we or i don't know about and I'm gonna find it. The box turns into money or there is a chip that tells somebody to send money or something. Can use the extra time. 3 min in the nuker and your chowing down scrumptious


When you first put it in the nuker, dial 9 and then 1, and then wait. If you're still ok after eating it, then you don't have to dial the OTHER 1! 

Still, we'll keep you in our prayers just in case! :angel:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

SquashNut said:


> Feeling suicidal?


He must be!

Like others, I don't get it either and I don't want to. 
I would not swap my cart even if they offered to pay.
I would be SO ill.

Even if you can't raise your own meat, there are ways of shopping wisely without sacrificing your health.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I found a Craig's list ad for someone giving away pantry items they didn't think they'd need and some very recently expired items. I felt like responding to say ARE YOU CRAZY?? But I didn't and let someone else get the free items as I am not in need of them.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Vickie44 said:


> Last night when I got home from work I needed to water the garden , feed heifers, can string beans and can the cucs I had set up the night before. I had leftover pork roast from which I wanted to make a fried rice veggie meal for dinner and to bring to lunch. When I had finished the outside work and started inside I became a little overwhelmed by the stuff required to make this dinner ( pick and shell peas, peel and dice up a kohlrabi etc ) and thought perhaps I wouldnt get to do the pickles .I was conflicted by the notion that I love using the stuff from the garden but I also need time to preserve it and if making dinner didnt take so long I could go out in the field and pick some black caps for jam . Started thinking that an instant dinner would free up alot of time.
> I think people with a very different lifestyle then mine think they need instant food to free up their valuable time for tv and fiddling with their cell phones. People I work with in a more suburban environment think that shopping , texting and tv are a duty that they must fulfil at any cost . I dont get it but its there .
> 
> JA is correct




I readily admit to keeping some convenience foods on hand for those nights when there's too much going on to cook the full meal. We view this as a tradeoff as there are only so many hours during the day ... So, don't beat yourself up over it! We just got to collectively denigrating the folks that eat nothing but this stuff. The fact is, having this type of food once in a while allows you to get a whole lot more done towards your homesteading goals. Further, I'll go out on a limb here and state that Trader Joe's frozen chicken pot pies are very tasty!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

My pantry allows me to shop with an attitude that if it's not two for one, then why do I need it. I only get my expendables and whatever I need for my pantry that is on a GREAT sale...

I've finished Off Off Grid and moving my way there but can't grow/raise all my own chow yet so sales are how I'm building my preps... 9 to 5 to get there... well 8 to 5 actually...

I am in awe of what I see around me at the grocery... But preaching to the deaf will do no good... Everyone is linked-in with some sort of diversion or other that it is at times like I'm alone in the crowd...


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Relax a bit folks, it isn't worth getting your BP raised. People make their own choices in life. You're fretting about somebody elses choice is just upsetting you. What are the chances that anyone of those folks that are making the veins in your neck bulge give a flying fig what you think? One of the basic rules of people that I've learned is that most are just plain lazy. Too lazy to try and learn, so they drop outof school or give the least amount of effort required. Too lazy to work, so they either drift from job to job or put in enough time to draw their unemployment check for a few months or years. Most will always take the easiest path. Folks willing to work hard and put out extra effort are the minority. Even most of us, ones willing to put out some effort, still have a lazy streak. Who wouldn't use a power tool over a hand tool to get the job done faster or easier? How many would walk past the washing machine to pound their skivies on the rocks down at the creek? We're all lazy to some degree. You won't find a lot of folks planting or digging with a stick if there is a shovel or plow available to use.

The take away message is to do what your heart tells you is correct and good for you and your family and then be willing to live with those choices. If your kids are crying cause they're hungry but you have the latest dodad to play with I'll feel sorry for you, but I won't beat myself up over it. If you have to que up for your gov't handout cause you were too lazy to do for yourself I won't listen to you complain anymore than you listened to folks try and tell you how to live a better life. I will however give you and your kids a hoe and a shovel and let you put in some work for a seat at my table as I won't turn my back on somebody needin to eat. My folks and the nuns raised me better than that. That's one of the reasons I'll have a table with food on it to eat, and the willingness to share it.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> I only go to town once a month so I have no way of judging store traffic. I do know that on the way there was a whole new pacel of real estate signs up along the way.
> So when I go to the store I look at carts. It doesn't seem to change. Just as much junk and pre-prepared food as always. I think the world must eat nothing but chicken nuggets, potato chips and kraft macaroni and cheese as staples and a lot of other junk on the side. And the carts are still full of the kid and adult toys.
> My head is bloody from banging on my bench trying to figure it out. Its has to be more than credit cards.


Don't know where you shop but our grocery stores don't carry adult toys not that i looked ound:ound:


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I think people make more money than they admit, and that there are more jobs and money floating around than we like to believe.

I half think the entire "the ecomony" problem is a media farce.

Wal marts and ALL the stores aroundhere are FULL from opening to close. People buy stuff by the truckload. 

I spend about 60 bucks a month to feed myself. Most of that is fruit and veggies and meat. Not much else. and I have tons of food here to eat.

60 bucks I imagine wouldnt buy them a few days of snacks.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Don't know where you shop but our grocery stores don't carry adult toys not that i looked ound:ound:


 I want you to know I turned you in. This was offensive to me. You should see your 50.00 fine comin in the mail any day. 

And I do hope you know I was talking cell phones ipads video games golf clubs. 

About golf clubs. Why would you take a ball you have in your hand and knock it three hundred yards just to go pick it up again.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Why would you take a ball you have in your hand and knock it three hundred yards just to go pick it up again. "

I find this offensive. How do I get $50?


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Don't know where you shop but our grocery stores don't carry adult toys not that i looked ound:ound:


Thanks! I needed that today! :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Del Gue said:


> I think people make more money than they admit, and that there are more jobs and money floating around than we like to believe.
> 
> I half think the entire "the ecomony" problem is a media farce.
> 
> .


Are you serious? You think half of the problem with the economy is made up by the media???????? :shocked:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Some of those buggies might be filled with ready to heat & eat meals for disabled shutins. I shop for a couple of people who are unable to cook from scratch, they are doing all they can to get a frozen dinner out of the freezer and into the microwave. 

When I do their shopping, I shop by the month for them (not every month). Those ready to eat meals are all in boxes and take up a lot of space in a buggie making it look like it's over full. 

One of the guys I help can't read so I have to take a marker and put a number on the front of the box so he'll know how many minutes to cook it. Another one is in a wheel chair and only has limited use of one arm. He can't even use an electric can opener so the foods he can use is very limited.

I wish I could cook for them, but I can't, so I do the next best thing and get them stuff they can manage to use. Every now and then I'll bake a pie, cake, or something for them, but that's the exception, not the rule.

They are both on food stamps. Neither of them are capable of working, one because of mental disabilities, the other for both mental & physical reasons. 

I'm sure people see me paying for their food and think I'm a "welfare queen". I usually try to buy something of my own while shopping for them so anyone watching sees me pay for my own stuff. At least if anyone watches long enough they'll see that I'm making 3 separate purchases and my personal purchases are NOT paid for with food stamps. 

I'm sure there are a lot of people out there living on junk food daily. They are ruining their health, the health of their families, and spending way too much for food that is nothing more than attractively packaged garbage. That's their choice and as long as we live in a free America they have the right to eat garbage if they want to.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Del Gue said:


> I half think the entire "the ecomony" problem is a media farce.


Let us know when you get to "full think".

I don't know if you have left the house in the past month or not, but a quick look around can tell you how the economy is doing. See all those bass boats, 4-wheelers, and other toys sitting out by the side of the road with a for sale sign on them? Did you notice your neighbors are home a lot more in the day and they don't seem happy about it?

I wouldn't trust the media to tell me if it was raining gold coins, but I know what I see each day out there in the world.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I know people are having it tough but the way I see them spending money around here makes me think (full think, just for you Ernie) it might not be as tough as is said.

Dunno where you live Ernie. I don't see anyone selling off their stuff in the front yard here. All the shopping centers are always packed. Buying a cartload of anything at wal mart is a nightmare.

Perhaps its regional. Work here is fairly easy to find.

I'm going to chalk it up as regional. The economy in my region is going fine.
I stopped to fill my truck the other day, It was packed. I sat in line for a long time. I saw lots of new trucks, work trucks, nice SUVs. Very few if any scabby poor in beat up wrecks. This is right beside a big grocery store/target/lowes/wal mart ect complex. 2 pm on a Tuesday and its like a hornets nest. 30 miles to there and back, I saw nobody selling their cars trucks or toys on the front lawn. I saw lots of people who looked well fed in nice clothes and much newer trucks than mine. I think now I probably WAS the scabby looking poor dude in an old truck.
LOL

Sorry... don't see it here. Must vary from region to region.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I know how people do it, it's called squandered inheritance. Most people I'd say over 35 had parents that always had good jobs and probably a decent retirement. Most of the time it gets blown on new trucks, nice house (better return on investment though), and big boy toys. The people I see struggling the hardest are under 30. Most had parents that blew through their parents money to look good. Younger people will not have that same break in life on the average. 

Foodstamps, nearly free health care, and earned income credit have enabled people to live a pretty decent lifestyle for the most part. Once those things start to get underfunded or cut we'll see a radical change. 

I have noticed some small changes. Changes that most people don't even think about looking at. Rural lawns have gotten much smaller this year, roofs everywhere (here and in larger towns) are looking more run down as the owners can't afford to shingle them. I've noticed tires on newer cars are increasingly becoming more threadbare. Large motorsport events have gotten smaller with less and less participants. On the surface everything looks fine but I believe most folks are one paycheck away from total disaster.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Del Gue said:


> Sorry... don't see it here. Must vary from region to region.


It does big time. Some areas are doing great, others are sinking farther into the abyss. I also think there is a huge divide between white collar and blue collar people. Those who had white collar professions didn't notice the recession nearly as much as the blue collar folks. I've noticed 9 times out of ten the white collar folks think everything is fine, the opposite is true of blue collar folks. The differences in lifestyle are huge. It is hugely pronounced in rural versus major metro areas especially out west. I believe the US will become more like Mexico and South America. There are areas in those countries that are every bit as affluent and as advanced as our own major metropolitan areas. Out in the country side people live in squalor while the city folk drive brand new BMWs and go to an American style shopping mall.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

One thing I have figured out. Most kids (young adults) dont dream like we did when we were young.. They seem content paying games, rock and roll concerts, movies,drinking and such. rarely hear one talk about doing anything like being a doctor, teacher,furniture maker. They just seem to wander till they find a place with the least amount of hassle.

Neighbor was talking about is daughter. she is a pretty good worker.
An owner of a subway was building anew one. Wanted her to be manager she took it and started at 9.00 an hour up from 8 as as standard employee. If she does good she can hit 13 in a couple years. that kind of wage is not much incentive for all the hassle management can be.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Del Gue said:


> I know people are having it tough but the way I see them spending money around here makes me think (full think, just for you Ernie) it might not be as tough as is said.
> 
> Dunno where you live Ernie. I don't see anyone selling off their stuff in the front yard here. All the shopping centers are always packed. Buying a cartload of anything at wal mart is a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Where is here?? I know its going gangbusters in DC and any place there is lots of government or college towns where they get government money. we have a town not to far from here that is losing business all the time but never slows down cause it has a branch of TN University and a big hospital


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

TNHermit said:


> One thing I have figured out. Most kids (young adults) dont dream like we did when we were young.. They seem content paying games, rock and roll concerts, movies,drinking and such. rarely hear one talk about doing anything like being a doctor, teacher,furniture maker. They just seem to wander till they find a place with the least amount of hassle.


I know why kids don't dream big, it's because they've seen their parents dreams squashed by job loss. Being a hard and loyal worker means nothing. Companies now operate under the assumption that all their blue collar (and sometimes white collar) people are disposable. Plus with resource depletion and the likely collapse of the US government within most of their (my) lifetimes it just doesn't create the sort of environment where you want to be a real go getter.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Regarding the regional issue.... I keep hearing ad nauseum about how great the economy and job situation is here in Texas. I have no doubt it's probably better than some place like Michigan, Illinois, and other really hard-hit states. But I have to tell y'all, it's not just a big boom town like it's being portrayed in the media. The comment Ernie made about the neighbors being home a lot more lately and not happy about it.... My husband and I have discussed this several times over the past year or so, how we have noticed that there are SERIOIUSLY, NOTICABLY more people at home now---during the day, during the week, and not just home on weekends. Our little rural area seems like a Saturday or Sunday all week long. Grown, middle aged men and women, and young men who should have an after school job.... home during the day, outside doing whatever, driveways full of vehicles during the day that just recently weren't there all day. Here in Texas we are also seeing jobs being harder to find. Not just white or blue collar jobs, but even minimum wage jobs. The local newsrag has ran several stories of how summer jobs for teenagers have been taken by middle aged housewives and middle aged men trying to bring in a few bucks while they keep looking for better situations. 

I'm sure the economy here is probably a little better than some places, but living here, and running a small business here, I can say with confidence it's *not* thriving as well as it's being depicted. If I had to describe it in any way, I'd say probably "just hanging on". The businesses we contract with are not running full-steam by any means. Inflation is eating away at everyone, including businesses.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

when I go grocery shopping I do it without buying the cheap junk...I look at my garden, decide what's going to be ready for picking during the month, decide what I need from there....like more salt, flour, bacon, grains, etc to make what I grow a compleate meal. I spend maybe $100 a month on food from stores. don't buy much meat, mostly stuff for flavorign beans or greens and the occasional holiday or get to gether meal....though I did buy a bunch of chicken leg quarters today as I need to make some stock and I thought a nice long simmering chicken soup would be good this weekend to go with the greens and cornbread.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

They are having a lot of yard sale here. Corner by me there have been lots of yard sale signs. I have been going to town on Wed morning. Thrift shop opens for the week that day. I can tell you it is packed. When my son goes to big city it is Friday or Sat. Unemployment here has been less than national but it has came up some, sure it is still lower. If they quit building houses it will sure go up.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

NickieL said:


> when I go grocery shopping I do it without buying the cheap junk...I look at my garden, decide what's going to be ready for picking during the month, decide what I need from there....like more salt, flour, bacon, grains, etc to make what I grow a compleate meal. I spend maybe $100 a month on food from stores. don't buy much meat, mostly stuff for flavorign beans or greens and the occasional holiday or get to gether meal....though I did buy a bunch of chicken leg quarters today as I need to make some stock and I thought a nice long simmering chicken soup would be good this weekend to go with the greens and cornbread.


to hot for soup. We have changed to macaroni salads.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Dang, tough crowd here.

Good thing you all weren't in the grocery store yesterday afternoon when I was there because I had a package of Double Stuff Oreo's in my cart!?!?

There was one older guy who was giving me the grumpy eye but I don't know if that was because I took one of the last watermelons or if he was disgusted with my pre-prepared Double Stuff Oreo's.


----------



## Whydah (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's how many of them afford it.

"SAD NEWS OUT OF NEW ORLEANS

It seems that every couple of days New Orleans loses one of its treasured ENTREPRENEURS.



Lets get the players straight before we go on with this.

LARMONDO "FLAIR" ALLEN

His Companion: Kawanner Armstrong


His Sons: Christian Allen

Kwan Allen

Larmondo Allen, Jr.


His Daughters: Deidra Allen

Larmenshell Allen

Lamonshea Allen

Larmomdriel Allen

Larmerja Allen

Korevell Allen

AT AGE 25 - He had 9 Children

(Could Kawanner Armstrong Possibly Be The Mother Of All Of His Kids?)




His Father: Burnell Thompson

His Mother: Esther Allen

His Stepfather: Bruce Gordy




His Brothers: Burnell Thompson

Edgar Thompson

Wil Willis

Danta Edwards

Reshe Edwards

Mattnell Allen

Burnell Allen

Lester Allen





His Sisters: Shannail Craig

Lekiksha Thompson

Gwendolyn Carter

Jessica Willis

Katina Gordy





Grandparents: Delors Allen

J.C. Allen

Anna Laura Thompson

Will Thompson






So, lets see now: 




His Father, Burnell Thompson, fathered his brothers Burnell, Edgar and his sister Lekiksha.

His Stepfather, Bruce Gordy, fathered his Sister Katina.

His Mother, Esther Allen, must have been unwed when she gave birth to: Larmondo, Mattnell, Burnell and Lester.

We don't know who fathered Wil Willis and Jessica Willis, or Dante and Reshe Edwards.

Lets hope sisters Shannail Craig and Gwendolyn Carter are married.

GOT THE ABOVE ALL STRAIGHT?

********************




NOW, THE REST OF THE STORY

He's 25 and has 3 sons and 6 daughters 
NINE welfare recipients collecting $1500 each.....
That equals $13,500 a month !!! Now add food stamps, 
Free medical, free school lunches, on and on and on AND ON.

Do the math, that's $162,000 + a year.

Anyone out there, sittin' on their butt while reading

this e-mail, making that kind of money?


Now that, to me, is a real Entrepreneur.

(AND BECAUSE OF THEIR FATHERS DEATH, ALL OF THE KIDS WILL PROBABLY COLLECT SOCIAL SECURITY UNTIL THEY ARE 18)


And people wonder what is wrong with our country."


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

So far this month I have driven the roads and highways of this country from Missouri to Wisconsin and from Iowa to Ohio. I've yet to see a thriving region.

Maybe they just aren't visible from the highway.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

There ya go... you're in the dead heart of the USA. Of course you don't see anyplace that's doing fairly well.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Whydah said:


> NOW, THE REST OF THE STORY
> 
> He's 25 and has 3 sons and 6 daughters
> NINE welfare recipients collecting $1500 each.....
> ...


Do you have a link by chance, or a reason to believe each is getting $1500? I am having problems seeing this as being a real fact...In OR, you only get a few hundred for the first person, a hundred or so after that, and it cuts off forever after 5 years. So a person doesn't actually WANT to go on it, they might need it later...and in most of the state, that isn't even enough to pay basic bills. Just saying.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

How do they do it?

Credit, baby, credit! Or Food Stamps...

Last week got behind a little old lady who appeared to be living 'the good life'... fancy meats and cheeses, and other real foods... actually joked I was going home with her, as her grub was better'n mine... till her Lone Star Card was declined... empty. Then her CC was declined. Spent ten minutes putting stuff back... finally pulled out a few dollar bills to take some white bread home. She turned and said "don't guess you'll be eating at my house tonite!". A few days into the month and her food stamps are gone, and her cc's are maxed out...

folks in those big houses??? they don't own them... some investment bank and thousands of funds own fractional interests in their mortgage... most are so far underwater and in debt, it'd take a lifetime of slavery to pay em off.

Me? I love food, the good, the bad, and the ugly. I've only turned down one food in my life, and I dearly regret it to this very day. I had a chance for raw seal with whale oil dip... by the time I 'discovered' the delicacy that the Inuits had literally nailed over a door of a cabin, it was 'whistling' and I didn't think I could do 'it'.

Our genetics are designed to be attracted to salty, sweet, and oily foods... they're calorie dense and allow us to do something besides gather food all day long (hunter-gatherers). 

For a decade or so I lived the ascetic life... none of the 'junk', either food, music, etc (off grid)... realized to really enjoy the good, one must indulge in the bad... Nothing wrong with living in a monastery, but some Blue Bell ice cream would make it a whole lot nicer.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

texican said:


> How do they do it?
> 
> Credit, baby, credit! Or Food Stamps...
> 
> ...


Good read  !!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ernie - I noticed you didn't mention your visit to Detroitistan this month.. 

Well save your gas money for coming up here to Northern California. 

The local Pot Growers are bemoaning the fact that they aren't getting top dollar anymore for their 'cash crop', and can't afford the newfangled electronic gadgets like I-pods/ I-pads, the latest cell phones, or nights out at the local Sushi Bars, etc...

I see lots of Trucks, Cars, Boats, and all kinds of ads for stuff for sale here locally.. It is a buyer's market and money talks. Heck, if you have cold hard cash, folks will come down on their asking price, just to get some of them dead presidents into their pockets! I am waiting for them to start selling off their "solar panels" and 'large battery banks', then I will be digging up a mason jar out of the back yard, to buy myself some poor going out of business sharecroppers off of the grid equipment.

That is why I just spent a couple of days this last week doing the brakes, oil changes, tune ups on a couple of my multi colored (spray paint is $3.99 or less a can) older paid for vehicles (1969 and 1986). I can't remember when I last had to make a vehicle payment - maybe almost 20 years or more years ago, because my ex-wife wanted a new car.....

Texican - well store bought bread can be a nice change at times. Yet if needed I can and do bake my own. Yes, I haven't mastered the art of making ice cream yet either! But I do have the Hershey's Syrup squirreled away, just in case I ever do. 

Just last weekend I baked 8 loaves of banana nut bread - kept myself a couple of loaves and gave away several loaves (total cost - less that $5 dollars) to my neighbors, to a few of my doctors, and a couple friends. But I betcha if I needed a major favor, they would not hesitate if they could actually help me! Hey and I even occasionally get handed back things like fresh baked 'Irish Soda Bread', Chocolate Chip Cookies, and garden fresh veggies/ fruit.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Some people have money to spend? They do exist you know


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

If you look in my cart you might not see any veggies or real cuts of meat. 

I have a nice garden and I buy my meat at a butcher shop. I do, however, buy some convenience foods, but they have to be on sale and I have to have a coupon. I'll admit that I buy processed stuff. I have kids and a life and sometimes if I don't zap our dinner we might not eat that night. A few boxes of mac and cheese is better than nothing. We don't eat it every day, but once in a while it's something different. Besides, i go to the grocery store maybe oonce ever 3-4 weeks. I have many children, soI may be one of those people who have nothing but junk in my cart.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

90% of people don't know how to cook. A simple, basic life skill was lost and they really believe that the Big processed food companies are feeding them good food. 

When we cook for company (and the good Lord seems to send me a lot) they are SHOCKED and I'm not kidding...simply because we made a fresh fruit pie. They think only ladies where hairnets and white uniforms at the grocery store are capable of that feat....

I believe what squash nut said. So many kids are raised ferral or institutions where food always comes "ready made". They know nothing else. sad.


----------



## Gena (May 25, 2011)

lorian said:


> 90% of people don't know how to cook. A simple, basic life skill was lost and they really believe that the Big processed food companies are feeding them good food.
> 
> When we cook for company (and the good Lord seems to send me a lot) they are SHOCKED and I'm not kidding...simply because we made a fresh fruit pie. *They think only ladies where hairnets and white uniforms at the grocery store are capable of that feat....*
> 
> I believe what squash nut said. So many kids are raised ferral or institutions where food always comes "ready made". They know nothing else. sad.


Too bad those ladies at the grocery store only thaw those pies :yuck: 
Working where I do, I see it all. From the couple that comes in cherry picking deals on mark down meat and produce all the way to the midnight on the 1st shoppers with carts full of "food" I wouldn't feed my dog. 

Some people really have no alternative. There is a challenged man who comes in and needs help picking out his 30 frozen lunches and 30 frozen dinners. Eating that way allows him to not live in a group home or worse. 

Some people are freaking lazy. I've heard women telling children that making kool-aid is too much work, get the dang Hugs instead. Really? I think I had kool-aid making mastered by about age 6. 

Some people budget and scrape. I'm seeing more lists and calculators than I used to, for sure.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

People have no resistance to buying stuff they want. 
I was looking at a new tablet toshiba just put out. It's pretty sweet. I'd like to go pick oup one to play with.

I could. I have the money. I just know I don't need it. I have a tower and a laptop and a a wifi capable ereader tablet,. I dont need a new tablet. I have excellent credit, I could charge one and take 12-18 months of no interest to pay it. 

_ I want one but, I really don't need one_

Somewhere between drooling over stuff and buying it most people's brains have been shorted out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

The whole problem has been brought about by greed. In the 1950s daddy worked 40 hours a week and mommy stayed home, raised the kids, and cooked. They had enough money to get by and have a good life. Then some of the couples put the wife to work to get more stuff. They were able to outbid the one wage earner families for houses and other stuff so eventually almost every family had to have two wage earners. Greedy business now worked to increase productivity. This means that workers had to do more for the same pay or lose their jobs to someone who would. Now both wage earners are working 50 or 60 hours a week for the same living daddy alone used to earn in 40 hours.

Cooking went down the tubes when mommy went to work. The more time mommy works, the less time she has to cook. Most working moms looked to come home from work and throw something in the microwave for dinner. This is why we now have a whole generation who think junk food is the norm and don't know how to cook.

Couples are now borrowing money just to live. Credit card debt is the highest it's ever been. Many folks are upsidedown on their mortages. Meanwhile inflation has hit. Gas and food are going up radically. Also every entity out there thinks they are entitled to enormes profits and are sticking it to you. Health care, and auto repairs, and energy companies come to mind. Then there is the government taking every penny they can from you in taxes and fees. This is not sustainable, I fully expect the economy to come crashing down soon.

About once a month I go to an all you can eat buffet. It seems that half the patrons are 250 pounds or more and stuffing themselves. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I would hate for anyone to judge the contents of my grocery cart... I don't shop for the week or even the month. If butter is on sale, I add 10 lbs of it into the cart. Wandering through the store, I might realize that sugar is also on sale and pick up 20 lbs .

With 3 females in the house, bath tissue is a hot commodity and a personal obsession. So I'd grab a couple of big packs to make sure that our levels never dip below a 2 year supply. While waiting in line for the checkout, I realize that Polar Ice gum is on sale. I toss 15 packs on the conveyor...

I don't know what conclusion someone would draw about my purchases!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TheMartianChick said:


> I would hate for anyone to judge the contents of my grocery cart... I don't shop for the week or even the month. If butter is on sale, I add 10 lbs of it into the cart. Wandering through the store, I might realize that sugar is also on sale and pick up 20 lbs .
> 
> With 3 females in the house, bath tissue is a hot commodity and a personal obsession. So I'd grab a couple of big packs to make sure that our levels never dip below a 2 year supply. While waiting in line for the checkout, I realize that Polar Ice gum is on sale. I toss 15 packs on the conveyor...
> 
> I don't know what conclusion someone would draw about my purchases!


You make a lot of butter cream icing, eat it all, chew the gum to disguise it and pay for the event in the bathroom later :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> I would hate for anyone to judge the contents of my grocery cart... I don't shop for the week or even the month. If butter is on sale, I add 10 lbs of it into the cart. Wandering through the store, I might realize that sugar is also on sale and pick up 20 lbs .
> 
> With 3 females in the house, bath tissue is a hot commodity and a personal obsession. So I'd grab a couple of big packs to make sure that our levels never dip below a 2 year supply. While waiting in line for the checkout, I realize that Polar Ice gum is on sale. I toss 15 packs on the conveyor...
> 
> I don't know what conclusion someone would draw about my purchases!


My carts would look really strange to someone looking at them. I might get mainly just 10 or 12 different items, but a lot of each one, and it will be weird combinations of stuff.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think that through a million years of human evolution that new technologies first are a luxury, then become a convenience, and then finally become a necessity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

tinknal said:


> I think that through a million years of human evolution that new technologies first are a luxury, then become a convenience, and then finally become a necessity.


Fire and the wheel come to mind.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I would be judged harshly at times as well if you had seen my cart.

I've been plenty poor, the wife and I. No food stamps.

Simple truth is, much of the quick convience foods are cheap.

I couldn't afford fresh veggies so didn't bother to look at them. A can of cheap corn had to do. Little frozen pizza's, one was a meal, cost 98 cents. Packaged, watered down hamburger was a treat. Ramen noodles, oh yeaaaahhhh. And yep, a bag of chips was needed here and there as a filler. Ya know, something with taste to help get the frozen pizza taste outs the mouth or something to chew when slurping down salty noodles.

Another simple truth, a good all natural meal with fresh veggies, salad, meat for say four people bought at retail outlets(grocery store, butcher shop, ect) is still beyond my means to do often. If I don't grow much, I can't have much.

I'm not a religious person so maybe those that are and use the words in the bible to to support this thread could put up a verse or two about judgeing others. Just a thought.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

time said:


> I guess I would be judged harshly at times as well if you had seen my cart.
> 
> I've been plenty poor, the wife and I. No food stamps.
> 
> ...


There are easy ways to take good, wholesome food And stretch it out. 

A broiler chicken might cost $12, but it will make 2 main course chicken dinners for two, and then make 2 days worth of soup. 5 pounds of potatoes will last a week. Use it in the soup, hash browns, etc. If you have sausage or bacon for breakfast, instead of throwing away the grease make biscuits and gravy. Sure, you can buy a pound of ground beef and make 2 1/2 pound burgers, or you can make a meat loaf big enough for dinner and a couple of bag lunches to boot. Pasta is cheap, flour is cheap. We supplement many meals with what many would consider weeds. 

I would rather buy a chicken or package of chops out of the discount section than some flash frozen monstrosity from the freezer case.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

tinknal said:


> There are easy ways to take good, wholesome food And stretch it out. A broiler chicken might cost $12, but it will make 2 main course chicken dinners for two, and then make 2 days worth of soup. 5 pounds of potatoes will last a week. Use it in the soup, hash browns, etc. If you have sausage or bacon for breakfast, instead of throwing away the grease make biscuits and gravy. Sure, you can buy a pound of ground beef and make 2 1/2 pound burgers, or you can make a meat loaf big enough for dinner and a couple of bag lunches to boot.
> 
> I would rather buy a chicken or package of chops out of the discount section than some flash frozen monstrosity from the freezer case.






time said:


> I guess I would be judged harshly at times as well if you had seen my cart.
> 
> I've been plenty poor, the wife and I. No food stamps.
> 
> ...


===========================================================


*Everyone does what they can, when they can, depending on their own personal situation, and there's NO shame in that.*

.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

tinknal said:


> I would rather buy a chicken or package of chops out of the discount section than some flash frozen monstrosity from the freezer case.


Then I suggest your homestead be productive.

If your ever truely in need, you'll be hungry.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

time said:


> Then I suggest your homestead be productive.
> 
> If your ever truely in need, you'll be hungry.


:clap: :clap: POTD! :clap: :clap:


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think alot of people were not taught how to shop. They spend the same as others and end up in the frozen food. For no other reason, but lack of imagination.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate to see a cart full of junk as much as the next person, but I will say as our little farm/homestead has become more and more productive and I've gotten better and better at refining our supply chain I have also noticed my cart more and more and have found myself on more than one occasion a bit self conscious of its contents. I've watched many of these threads come and go on HT and it's always the same thing. So now, when I look down and see a cart that is sparse of "whole foods" and may appear to the unfamiliar eye to be filled with stuff one "doesn't need" I always think of HTers and these threads and wonder who's looking at my cart, too. 

The fact of the matter is simply that I don't NEED any of my ingredients from the regular store much these days so if you see me there, I'm there to buy the things that aren't the norm for us. We grow and hunt our meat, I have a decent garden and preserve produce from it as well as sourcing what we don't buy from local farms, the farm market, etc and I buy our grains at the little Amish store here -- and by little I do mean _little_, the whole store is the size of my master bedroom. So when I go to the regular store it's to buy odds and ends and those occasional "treats". I don't think there's really any way to avoid that.

So next time you see me in the store with my kids toting around a family sized box of corn dogs just know, it's probably been a year since the last time we had corn dogs. We're not on a strict diet of nothing but those scrumptious little unidentifiable tubes on a stick, we just had a craving hit as we passed the display.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sorry but I do giggle inside when I see the carts filled with sodas,chips and such.I think "Im glad that isnt my cart"

Sorry,but i do,I wonder how folks eat that junk,blech!!!!!

But Im not a Saint,I eat some junk too,just its rare,not the norm.It flat out just turns my stomach looking at some of those carts,YUCK!!!!

BooBoo<----- Who does have those salty ramen cup things and does occasionally eat one,and would eat a LOT if all there was.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

olivehill said:


> So next time you see me in the store with my kids toting around a family sized box of corn dogs just know, it's probably been a year since the last time we had corn dogs.


Hey,when I find beef ones I'll get em,rare but they are yummy IMO for a fast meal,fast meals do have a place,just whatever YOUR limit is is fine by me.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

olivehill said:


> ISo next time you see me in the store with my kids toting around a family sized box of *corn dogs *just know, it's probably been a year since the last time we had corn dogs. We're not on a strict diet of nothing but those scrumptious little unidentifiable tubes on a stick, we just had a craving hit as we passed the display.


OMG I just LOVE those things! I haven't had any in almost 2 years, but it's sure been tempting!!! My problem is, I can't just stop at ONE corn dog -- I usually eat 2 or 3 at a time!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I can't say that I've ever looked in someone else's cart to see what they're buying. I do know that we buy junk at times, especially when we're running 4 days a week for ball games or practices. I am new to the homesteading mindset and there are also times that I am just too tired to fix a meal. In the summer we eat a lot of sandwiches. 

Add in the fact that DH hates casseroles but loves Hamburger Helper and you will see why my cart looks the way it does


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

farmerpat said:


> OMG I just LOVE those things! I haven't had any in almost 2 years, but it's sure been tempting!!! My problem is, I can't just stop at ONE corn dog -- I usually eat 2 or 3 at a time!


I make my own homemade corn dogs! The kids just devour them!
Ingredients

1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup white sugar
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 quart vegetable oil for frying
2 (16 ounce) packages beef frankfurters
16 wooden skewers
Directions

In a medium bowl, combine cornmeal, flour, salt, pepper, sugar and baking powder. Stir in eggs and milk.
Preheat oil in a deep saucepan over medium heat. Insert wooden skewers into frankfurters. Roll frankfurters in batter until well coated.
Fry 2 or 3 corn dogs at a time until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Drain on paper towels.

I actually double the recipe and then use 3 packages of hot dogs! I like to cut the dogs into 4 pieces, dunk, and then fry them. Then I let the kiddos have 8 pieces and they 'think' they are getting more (vs 2 full size.) It saves on sticks too! But I got my sticks at Hobby Lobby.

If you make them at home doesn't that disqualify them as processed convience food? Make a bunch at once and put the extras in the freezer for another (the next) day!


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

I buy "junk" when we have guests, because that is all they eat! Pop, chips, junk. Gatorade is NOT needed all the time. We have tons of cherries, mullberries, and strawberries and they won't touch them...


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

When we moved here 4 years ago, we noticed people looking in our carts. :shocked:Our closest town is several miles away, but everyone in the area knows everyone. People we know come up to my cart to chat, but they will just stare into my cart while we talk. :shocked: It is really weird how obcessed they seem! One lady (the biggest church gossip) came into my personal space and I backed up and somehow she was literally leaning over my cart handle peering into my cart. I know you can tell a lot about people by their carts. Somehow people in church knew we had cats even though I didn't tell anyone, after this woman looked over my stuff (catfood and litter). This was when I first moved here before people started coming over to know we had them. 
It cracks me up. Sometimes my dh will have fun with it and dramatically lower his head/face into the line of vision of the perp! :gaptooth:
During Bible Study I've overheard people talking about what was in other people's carts. It is quite the big thing here. 
One time a woman started apologizing to us after running into us at the store seeing that we had all healthy food in our cart. She then pointed to her cart loaded down with chips, ice cream, pop and candy. LOL She caught us on a day when we didn't have anything unhealthy in our cart. 2 days later, at church, someone made a comment about us being vegetarian! lol 
I don't want to see in people's carts.:bored: I don't care that they wipe with tp and it's mean old Edna's "special time". I wonder if they think I am rude I don't look in their carts since it is customary to gawk here? :teehee: I mean it's more than a casual glance, but out and out nosiness. Maybe they are bored and that is their only excitement. eep: I hope so.
OP- I do know what you mean though, I just had to share my experience and do not thing you are nosey.  I like your furniture on your link, too. You are quite talented. Loved your post!


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

I forgot to add that I grew up in a very small town and have lived in several across the country. So I know small town nosiness, but these guys here are extreme! lol


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Pam6, you're evil, bless your heart. Never seen a recipe for homemade corn dogs, and it looks really good. Now I have to try to make those!! 

Homemade junk food? Well, maybe a little, but no more so than a home-made cake or pie, IMO.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

JuliaAnn said:


> Pam6, you're evil, bless your heart. Never seen a recipe for homemade corn dogs, and it looks really good. Now I have to try to make those!!
> 
> Homemade junk food? Well, maybe a little, but no more so than a home-made cake or pie, IMO.


I now buy corn meal and baking powder in BULK just for this recipe! LOL! If it wasn't so hot I would make them tonight. Hopefully it will be cooler later in the week!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

time said:


> Then I suggest your homestead be productive.
> 
> If your ever truely in need, you'll be hungry.


My place is plenty productive. I was simply pointing out that you can buy fresh wholesome foods without breaking the bank. There was no condemnation in my post so you can pull the horns in now.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

MidwestGal said:


> When we moved here 4 years ago, we noticed people looking in our carts. :shocked:Our closest town is several miles away, but everyone in the area knows everyone. People we know come up to my cart to chat, but they will just stare into my cart while we talk. :shocked: It is really weird how obcessed they seem! One lady (the biggest church gossip) came into my personal space and I backed up and somehow she was literally leaning over my cart handle peering into my cart. I know you can tell a lot about people by their carts. Somehow people in church knew we had cats even though I didn't tell anyone, after this woman looked over my stuff (catfood and litter). This was when I first moved here before people started coming over to know we had them.
> It cracks me up. Sometimes my dh will have fun with it and dramatically lower his head/face into the line of vision of the perp! :gaptooth:
> During Bible Study I've overheard people talking about what was in other people's carts. It is quite the big thing here.
> One time a woman started apologizing to us after running into us at the store seeing that we had all healthy food in our cart. She then pointed to her cart loaded down with chips, ice cream, pop and candy. LOL She caught us on a day when we didn't have anything unhealthy in our cart. 2 days later, at church, someone made a comment about us being vegetarian! lol
> ...


T'would be fun to slip some condoms, a six-pack, and a box of fireworks into their cart when they aint looking...........


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pam6 said:


> I make my own homemade corn dogs! The kids just devour them!
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 cup yellow cornmeal
> ...


Yumm,with Hebrew National Dogs,super!

Printed that recipe up,thank you.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL 
I think if we ever move...right before we do...I will be on the lookout for the biggest gossips at WalMart and put large trashbags, an axe, a shovel, duct tape, a black outfit and a ski mask in my own cart then move the next day and not tell anyone we moved.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

MidwestGal said:


> LOL
> I think if we ever move...right before we do...I will be on the lookout for the biggest gossips at WalMart and put large trashbags, an axe, a shovel, duct tape, a black outfit and a ski mask in my own cart then move the next day and not tell anyone we moved.


:hysterical:


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I think we should start taking pictures of other peoples carts and post them for review.

There are some fruit and veggies in this cart!

But it looks like some points need to be deducted for the reeses and the frozen pancakes/sausage.

What about the apple pie, how would you rule on that? May have been baked in the store bakery? Does it still count as pre-prepared?

Bet that kid is glad there were not more items from the freezer section.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

tinknal said:


> My place is plenty productive. I was simply pointing out that you can buy fresh wholesome foods without breaking the bank. There was no condemnation in my post so you can pull the horns in now.


The numbers disagree.

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/05/a-high-price-for-healthy-food/



> The survey found that higher-calorie, energy-dense foods are the better bargain for cash-strapped shoppers. Energy-dense munchies cost on average $1.76 per 1,000 calories, compared with $18.16 per 1,000 calories for low-energy but nutritious foods.


No horns involved. Fresh wholesome foods are expensive.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Why does that child have groceries piled on top of her?

I see a bottle of champagne, looks like.

Points off for alcohol being bought with a child face-down in the cart with pie, bananas, frozen pancakes and an air filter piled on top of her. The money spent on the booze could have been spent on broccoli, cauliflower, or a nice melon.

For shame!!! No wonder they're 'People of Wal Mart".

Quote "The survey found that higher-calorie, energy-dense foods are the better bargain for cash-strapped shoppers. Energy-dense munchies cost on average $1.76 per 1,000 calories, compared with $18.16 per 1,000 calories for low-energy but nutritious foods".

Seems that a great many of the 'cash strapped shoppers' could do with a little less 'enrgy-dense foods'. So many of the poor are obese because they buy cheap, energy dense foods. It's a strange contradiction in our society, but one that is nonetheless true. Their health would benefit if they bought more nutritious foods that were lower in calories to supplement their energy dense foods.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

time said:


> The numbers disagree.
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/05/a-high-price-for-healthy-food/
> 
> ...


None of this makes anything I said untrue. Eat whatever you want. I suppose you could buy 10 pounds of sugar and a gallon of cooking oil and survive on that, at least for awhile. My point is, you can take $10 dollars worth of say, meat, and you can blow it all on one meal for one, or stretch it out over several meals for a couple people..


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Nimrod said:


> The whole problem has been brought about by greed. In the 1950s daddy worked 40 hours a week and mommy stayed home, raised the kids, and cooked. They had enough money to get by and have a good life. Then some of the couples put the wife to work to get more stuff. They were able to outbid the one wage earner families for houses and other stuff so eventually almost every family had to have two wage earners. Greedy business now worked to increase productivity. This means that workers had to do more for the same pay or lose their jobs to someone who would. Now both wage earners are working 50 or 60 hours a week for the same living daddy alone used to earn in 40 hours.
> 
> Cooking went down the tubes when mommy went to work. The more time mommy works, the less time she has to cook. Most working moms looked to come home from work and throw something in the microwave for dinner. This is why we now have a whole generation who think junk food is the norm and don't know how to cook.
> 
> ...


Bingo! And in addition to your last remark about the overweight. Alot of these folks are in positions of power. Scary thought eh!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

SquashNut said:


> to hot for soup. We have changed to macaroni salads.


Now is the time for cold soups: cucumber/tomato, cold cream of asparagus or brocolli. Any other cold soup ideas?

Also: The regions of asia that eat hot food know something: It really cools you off to eat spicy food! Throw a little red pepper and jalapeno in your cooking. I'm making hummus with jalapeno today!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Spinner said:


> Some of those buggies might be filled with ready to heat & eat meals for disabled shutins. I shop for a couple of people who are unable to cook from scratch,.....
> 
> They are both on food stamps. Neither of them are capable of working, one because of mental disabilities, the other for both mental & physical reasons.
> 
> I'm sure people see me paying for their food and think I'm a "welfare queen". QUOTE]





Spinner said:


> Thank you for posting this, we need to remember not to judge. Better to encourage (although not in this situation as you have explained.)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Don't people have enough other things to worry about other than what everyone else is doing and why their doing it? Especially total strangers they know _nothing_ about, then passing judgment on what kind of people they are. Isn't the term for that 'bigot"? And why are people who weigh 250 lbs. not entitled to eat at buffets? So what is the weight requirements that would make it not so hysterical or okay to do so? Just makes me so angry and sad. 

You'd think a bunch of homesteaders who, most don't get us either, would be more tolerant, not judge others, and just worry about themselves and what they need to do. Getting off the soapbox now.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

So understanding a problem is bad?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Pam6 said:


> I make my own homemade corn dogs! The kids just devour them!
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 cup yellow cornmeal
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If we don't have some discernment (judging) along the line, how are we to know whom we expect to be a zombie later? Or where the non-distructable Twinkies are stored.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe some are judging but some (me)are just interested in how.what makes it work. I don't care if they eat snicker bars 24/7 i'm only interested in the economics of it. How is that the middle class and especially here have a forum on how to get along and others who don't work or very little. (in a small place you know that without trying to hard) just seem to roll on and scream about what they don't have


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Just like the thread I started, some will learn from them. Maybe some one will read them and they will discover there is a better and different way.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> Maybe some are judging but some (me)are just interested in how.what makes it work. I don't care if they eat snicker bars 24/7 i'm only interested in the economics of it. How is that the middle class and especially here have a forum on how to get along and others who don't work or very little. (in a small place you know that without trying to hard) just seem to roll on and scream about what they don't have


I posted the economics on it. It is largely ignored on this board as some would rather defend their judgements.



> Energy-dense munchies cost on average $1.76 per 1,000 calories, compared with $18.16 per 1,000 calories for low-energy but nutritious foods.





> Foods with high energy density, meaning they pack the most calories per gram, included candy, pastries, baked goods and snacks.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

time said:


> I posted the economics on it. It is largely ignored on this board as some would rather defend their judgements.



I'm talking the source of money. I have traveled and worked this country from top to bottom and coast to coast for 15 years and more. I learned to read people. And while I don't care what they do I can tell there is something that don't add up. And when 60-75% of the people are that way they can't all be shopping or be invalids or what ever excuse there is.
The only way I know how to do it is to get some cheap run down place, a TV a phone, and when your not grocery shopping your setting on your Bee Hind stuffing your face. which would account for the weight most carry
That is not how productive people think and its invaded our young and schools.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

time said:


> I posted the economics on it. It is largely ignored on this board as some would rather defend their judgements.


The economics you posted were debunked.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

TNHermit said:


> Maybe some are judging but some (me)are just interested in how.what makes it work. I don't care if they eat snicker bars 24/7 i'm only interested in the economics of it. How is that the middle class and especially here have a forum on how to get along and others who don't work or very little. (in a small place you know that without trying to hard) just seem to roll on and scream about what they don't have


That I can understand. It's the snide comments and the buffet comment that got my dander up and JIMHO are unnecessary. I didn't mean to sound so judgmental myself. 

The economics of it are that everyone's financial situation is different. We never know who might be working 2 or 3 jobs, who just inherited a large sum, who gets overtime, who is buying for someone else, etc.

Plus, like others have said, it's whatever you are use to. If someone doesn't cook (for whatever reason), or was raised with nothing but junk food, then to them, what they are buying is reasonable and expected. If they saw our carts they'd probably wonder what in the world are those poor people going to eat out of that stuff! :happy2: 

A bunch of houses for sale also doesn't say anything about someone's finances. There's a million reasons why they could be selling ranging from wanting to relocate to be near elderly parents, to retirement, to divorce, to getting something bigger. 

So basically, without knowing the person, there is no logical answer. Get to know the person and their circumstances, it would probably make sense.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think you will get any one to accept it, especilly if the carts are filled with food stamp cards.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Had to laugh,put my stuff in wrong cart,other shopper shopped jus like we do,almost grabbed their cart.

Then Ive seen others that clearly arent ours,LOL!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use to feel silly when I purchased my parents groceries for them, and delivered them. I went by a list. The silliest thing I felt I bought, per the list, = frozen pancakes.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie - The item that got me laughing recently at the grocery store was "Liquid Bisquick", in a plastic container/ jug.. 

It makes me wonder how difficult it is for some folks to add water to the dry Bisquick mix, in order to make pancakes/ waffles. The cost per unit price, was almost twice the amount for the dry Bisquick mix. So I guess that water is very expensive, when it is added at the factory.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

radiofish said:


> Angie - The item that got me laughing recently at the grocery store was "Liquid Bisquick", in a plastic container/ jug..
> 
> It makes me wonder how difficult it is for some folks to add water to the dry Bisquick mix, in order to make pancakes/ waffles. The cost per unit price, was almost twice the amount for the dry Bisquick mix. So I guess that water is very expensive, when it is added at the factory.


Ewwwwwwwww.

Although I want to point out, when there's a new food item out (I assume that's new, I never saw it), there will often be fabulous sales combined with fabulous coupons, enabling me to get a bunch of them for free. I get them, but when it's a icky processed item, I give them to needy families. (I did keep the Philadelphia cooking creme, though; while I could get it free, I stocked up. I've only got a couple of them left and I'm going to miss them).


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> The economics you posted were debunked.


Oh? By who? A few HT'ers in a forum? 

Or did I miss a contradictory scientific research research paper you posted?

Where is your nutritional expert saying the proposed $20 a week plans are healthy? Or do I just take your word for it?

Sorry, but the high carb meals made at home don't equate to a healthy meal over the long term just cause the country folks say they are. Tastey though.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I didn't see you post any thing better. Unless you think $1 pizza are better. No carbs there.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

:bored:

From my link in post 105 of this thread.



> The findings, reported in the current issue of the Journal of the American Dietetic Association,


Tell me again how it was debunked.

Or not.

:bdh:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I did the hotdogs,very good!Thanks!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Thank you for posting this, we need to remember not to judge. Better to encourage (although not in this situation as you have explained.)


Oh come on now, where is the fun in that? Better to pass judgment from high atop our homesteading/survivalists computer chairs I say. 

btw: has anybody noticed that when people eat chicken they often leave a lot of meat on the bones when they are done eating? Doesn't this seem awfully wasteful?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Wayne02 said:


> btw: has anybody noticed that when people eat chicken they often leave a lot of meat on the bones when they are done eating? Doesn't this seem awfully wasteful?


Maybe some people do, but when I'm finished the bones are clean!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I can do better than THAT, even. We eat the marrow out of the bones and then compost them too! So there!


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I love the marrow. Best part, IMO.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mightybooboo said:


> I did the hotdogs,very good!Thanks!


I printed the recipe too- can not wait to try!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

the Hillbilly House wife website- has some great frugal cheapo recipes- I have used them numerous times!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

mightybooboo said:


> I did the hotdogs,very good!Thanks!


The corn dog recipe I posted? If so you are most welcome!!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I tried. Today was grocery day for the month. I hate it. I was determined to go in there and stock up on some frozen dinners and stuff.. couldn't do it. I just looked at it and would see some liquid covered, floured cardboard. And when i would look at the price I would think for what is there I can fix that and freeze it myself. So I'm not the man I thought I could be today.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> Well I tried. Today was grocery day for the month. I hate it. I was determined to go in there and stock up on some frozen dinners and stuff.. couldn't do it. I just looked at it and would see some liquid covered, floured cardboard. And when i would look at the price I would think for what is there I can fix that and freeze it myself. So I'm not the man I thought I could be today.


And your body thanks you for that! :bow:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pam6 said:


> The corn dog recipe I posted? If so you are most welcome!!


Yup,very good,Thanks!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> Well I tried. Today was grocery day for the month. I hate it. I was determined to go in there and stock up on some frozen dinners and stuff.. couldn't do it. I just looked at it and would see some liquid covered, floured cardboard. And when i would look at the price I would think for what is there I can fix that and freeze it myself. So I'm not the man I thought I could be today.


Mom used to cook extra and re-use frozen TV dinner trays and make her own,much better too with all the convenience of commercial.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

mightybooboo said:


> Mom used to cook extra and re-use frozen TV dinner trays and make her own,much better too with all the convenience of commercial.


Pyrex can go straight from freezer to oven/microwave. And you can reuse it forever and ever. Great stuff! I cook up a double batch a lot of times and freeze one in single serving pyrex dishes for easy lunches and busy-night dinners.


----------

